# Lemond Team Z info and appraisal



## Therealkyle (Jul 23, 2012)

I noticed this on craigslist, in my size.

http://santabarbara.craigslist.org/bik/3158458916.html

I've searched on google and haven't really found any other ones with shimano 600. Is it really original? and does this have the Columbus SL tubing?

The price seems high too. What would a reasonable number be?

All answers or related information appreciated.


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

Take a look at this thread

Last bike shown is a 1990 Team Replica and it is sporting Shimano 600. I don't have any idea what they were sold with or if they were sold as bare frames. The frames themselves are built by Billato, a quality Italian frame maker who built for lots of marques.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

That's not too high a price. Billato frames are as good as any Italian builder and better than most of the big names. And you won't be running into someone else with the same bike very often.

The 600 was likely put on because the original owner bought it as a bare frame.


----------



## pimpride (Jan 19, 2006)

Just picked one up here on the East Coast... The one I found was imported by Ten Speed Drive Imports in Melbourne, FL and Built by the Ballato Bros and painted in the states. Mine has a reverse paint job with bright blue, yellow to pink on the bottom like the Lemond team z TT bike. The guy I bought it from asked if I do triathalons and it had a profile stem so I wonder if it's a TT bike. Mine has all 600 7-speed and a Ten Speed Drive Imports sticker. Definitely collectible and I couldn't pass it up. Saw on the CL link above that it qualifies for classic Gran Fondos, which could be fun. Will post pics....


----------



## laffeaux (Dec 12, 2001)

pimpride said:


> Mine has a reverse paint job with bright blue, yellow to pink on the bottom like the Lemond team z TT bike.


There were actually two different "Team Z" paint schemes with the fade. Yours sounds closer to the first version.

In 1990 Lemond had dark blue (top), yellow, megenta (bottom):
<img src="https://www.cyclesportmag.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/greg-lemond-1990-tour-de-france-3.png">

In 1991 the colors changed to red (top), yellow, bright blue (bottom).
<img src="https://www.calfeedesign.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/Greg-Lemond-on-Calfee-in-1991-Paris-Nice-1024x768.jpg">

The replica frames were painted in both schemes. Presumably the replicas attempted to match the paint for the year they were made.


----------



## OperaLover (Jan 20, 2002)

Definitely collectible. Greg is the only American to win the TDF!


----------



## Sharknose (Aug 9, 2010)

OperaLover said:


> Definitely collectible. Greg is the only American to win the TDF!


Unless you count women, in which case he's the _second_ American to win the Tour De France - Marianne Martin won the Tour de France (for women) in 1984.


----------



## pimpride (Jan 19, 2006)

*1989 Greg Lemond Team Z - TDSI Bilato Bros.*

Here's the Lemond Team Z - Light Blue / Yellow / Pink fade, that I posted about above.... Sticker says 1989, Has a Ten Speed Drive Imports Sticker, Columbus Cromor, Bilato Brothers Built, Shimano 600 7-speed. Rides good, fast and comfy, couple nicks and the bottom bracket is peeling but the paint and decals still look good. Traveled Europe with the Family in 84 and they called him 'Greg Lemon' which we thought was funny. He ended up with the Lemon colored jersey.


----------



## bushpig (Jun 24, 2006)

Ten Speed Drive was a great company


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Fun paint. The 80s early 90s are my favorite for race frames.


----------



## kaliayev (Dec 25, 2008)

Therealkyle said:


> does this have the Columbus SL tubing?
> 
> .


Cromor is a couple of notches down from SL in the Columbus hierarchy. Don't think SL was used in frames this size unless it was mixed with SP or something else. Still Cromor is a decent tubeset.


----------



## pimpride (Jan 19, 2006)

Most frames that the Bilato Brothers built were Cromor and some were imported and rebranded by TDSI as race bikes.


----------

